

Microsoft's Mobile Comeback Is Looking Terrible - SlipperySlope
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsofts_mobile_comeback_is_looking_terrible.php

======
SlipperySlope
short version: "In the three months ending in February, Microsoft's share of
U.S. smartphone subscribers was 3.9%, according to comScore. That's down from
5.2% last November and 7.7% last February."

